

In which things are mapped, but also reduced [alternate Wide Finder in Closure] - mbrubeck
http://technomancy.us/130

======
bayareaguy
Unfortunately the original article[1] tells us:

 _Does This Actually Work? · Not quite, at the moment. I mean, it works fine
for the first 50 million lines or so of the big dataset’s quarter-billion,
keeping my eight-core 32-thread SPARC T2000 maxed, and I mean smokin’, you can
see the 50M blocks that Paralines is reading go by pop-pop-pop. But then it
hits its heap limit and descends into garbage-collection hell and thrashes its
way to a miserable single-threaded standstill._

I'm hoping he will eventually arrive at a clean solution that can handle the
full 43GB or so of input.

1- [http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2009/11/11/Clojure-
Re...](http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2009/11/11/Clojure-References)

